# New decoy Bags. Trailer a breeze!



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I found this company on Ebay, and I think I am going to get a bunch of these bags. They seem really nice. Thought I would share. Maybe if we get a huge order togather we can get a deal. Let me know what you guys think?










They are 12 slot fb bags. They have metal rings on them to hold it on the wall. They also have shoulder straps. They are like half the price of Avery bags. They are the same as the mallard bags from the looks of it!


----------



## blhunter3

I would take a few.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

They are $54 but they hold 12 so it seems good.


----------



## SOCALSNOWSLAYER

what is the companys name cause I would take a few


----------



## goosemayton

How long are the bags? Could you take pics of them on your back and how they hang on the wall so we could see them better? Will they hold a bigfoot?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Go on Ebay, and type in "Decoy Bags" I don't have these I want to get some. I wanted to see if anyone has any. They have metal rings built into them, and they hook on the wall. SO you would need to put some metal hooks on the wall. I think they will fit a bigfoot with the feet off. In some of there pics they have bigfoots in them.


----------



## goosemayton

I looked for these on ebay and could not find them. Could you guys help me out a bit on finding them? Thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

http://stores.ebay.com/one23soldauction ... %26otn%3D4

That bag is on the second page of his store. He has many different bags.


----------



## Horker23

Are those the bags made by dana or diana. Ive heard horror storys about them. Im not here to bash her company by any means but shipping/product and customer service was junk from what ive heard and seen! IMO


----------



## SDwaterfowler

I run her 12 slot FB honker bags. They make storing dekes neat and efficient. I hand mine in the trailer with eye bolts across the ceiling. Then put 2 snap hooks in each shoulder strap to hook into the eye bolts. The bags do need to hang. If you just set them on the floor they tip very easy and the decoys will come out. I run 12 of the 12 slot honker bags and 1 of her 6 slot duck bags.

To be honest, I would never order from her ever again. PM me if you want details.


----------



## kberggren

I hate to say negative but i bought some bags from her and it took a year and a half before i recieved my bags. :******: She is not the best for customer service as i spent over 7 months trying to contact her and never once recieved a message back. Her bags are nice but i with the all the hassel i went through to recieve them i don't believe it worth the effort.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

kberggren said:


> I hate to say negative but i bought some bags from her and it took a year and a half before i recieved my bags. :ticked: She is not the best for customer service as i spent over 7 months trying to contact her and never once recieved a message back. Her bags are nice but i with the all the hassel i went through to recieve them i don't believe it worth the effort.


Someone else Pm'd me that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 2eagles

Yup, in the past SHE had a problem getting bags delivered. I think she was moving to a new building. Now, they ship very quickly! I just bought two 12 slot duck bags and they are very nice. I would but from her again. Jim


----------



## nrw1717

i looked on ebay and cant find her bags. does anyone know a phone number, email, or website.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've ordered some custom looker bags from her. It took about 30 days but I knew that from the time I ordered them.

http://www.customdecoybags.com/


----------



## goosemayton

I looked at her website and could not find the 12 slot bags that can hang on the walls of a trailer. Has anybody ordered them lately?


----------



## mcudwort

I ordered 2 12 slots back in like August. If you write her an email and ask she will make some up for you. I would suggest making the slots a little bit bigger than the standard size. What I ended up doing with my bags is going honker, lesser every other slot so they could all fit. Otherwise just straight up honker decoys wouldn't fit in the slots.


----------



## goosemayton

Mcudwort thanks for the information. I will email her.


----------



## woody41

Wondering if you guys that have the bags can answer a question. I was looking on the web page and the goose bags look to have straps that are a little too short to sling over your shoulder to carry. Is that correct or am I not seeing a good view?


----------



## SDwaterfowler

woody41 said:


> Wondering if you guys that have the bags can answer a question. I was looking on the web page and the goose bags look to have straps that are a little too short to sling over your shoulder to carry. Is that correct or am I not seeing a good view?


I had the 12 slot honker bags. If anything, the shoulder straps could have been a couple inches shorter for carrying the bags. But I'm a short person. I suppose they are just the right length for the average person.


----------



## mcudwort

My 12 slot full body trailer bags are fine. I've carried both of them on my shoulders out into a field and I would say the straps were just about right.


----------



## mtgreenheads

Couldnt be happier with mine, great products. Order thru ebay, customer service problems from the past are gone.


----------



## duck-band

Found the bags on ebay that are posted at the top of the page..hope this will help you guys out. I'm thinking that I will be ordering a few of these bags.

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-Slot-Full-Body-G ... 06001r3035


----------



## mcudwort

Just so you know, if you are planning on getting a dozen avery honkers in these trailer bags it will be a struggle. Especially in the 2 slots on both ends. Like I said earlier I just go honker/lesser every other slot and that seems to work the best. The bags are well made though.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

mcudwort said:


> Just so you know, if you are planning on getting a dozen avery honkers in these trailer bags it will be a struggle. Especially in the 2 slots on both ends. Like I said earlier I just go honker/lesser every other slot and that seems to work the best. The bags are well made though.


I didn't have a problem with them. Start at one end. Put 1 decoy in each slot at that end belly to belly. Then all the rest of the decoys go in with their bellies facing toward those 2 on the end. It is a snug fit, but it worked fine for me.


----------



## duck-band

mcudwort said:


> Just so you know, if you are planning on getting a dozen avery honkers in these trailer bags it will be a struggle. Especially in the 2 slots on both ends. Like I said earlier I just go honker/lesser every other slot and that seems to work the best. The bags are well made though.


So are you saying then I won't be able to get a dozen full bodies in these bags


----------



## Chuck71

Even with all of the horrow stories I've heard I've bougth bags twice through ebay from here and once directly through her and had no problems. If you pay with paypal you always have recourse if she doesn't ship them was my theory. I love them and won't hesitate to from her again!


----------



## Chuck71

duck-band said:


> mcudwort said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, if you are planning on getting a dozen avery honkers in these trailer bags it will be a struggle. Especially in the 2 slots on both ends. Like I said earlier I just go honker/lesser every other slot and that seems to work the best. The bags are well made though.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying then I won't be able to get a dozen full bodies in these bags
Click to expand...

They work perfect for lessers! My buddy uses them with honkers and puts FB ducks in the tight slots. If you dekes are flocked, you'll want bigger slots as to not rub the flocking off putting them in and out.


----------



## mcudwort

Yeah you will definitely want to use these bags for your pro-grades and not ffd's. Also you could always ask her if she could make the slots a little bit bigger. Like an inch bigger on all sides and they would be perfect.


----------

